
When Does 'Close' Become Too-Close-to-Call? - _pius
http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2009/04/when-does-close-become-too-close-to.html
======
tokenadult
As a Minnesota voter, I think the one reason I would have liked a run-off
election in the United States Senate race is that there were three major-party
candidates running in the race. (Minnesota has three "major" parties by state
law, and all three are capable of winning statewide elections.) So it's a
little unclear to me how a pure Franken versus Coleman match-up would have
come out if a run-off had happened here in Minnesota at the same time as this
election cycle's run-off election in Georgia. Georgia knows who its two United
States Senators are. Minnesota is still in doubt, months after the general
election. I now like run-offs in major statewide races like that, when the
margin after the general election is very close.

